# اللهجة الفلسطينية: بدي أرجع...



## Sidjanga

مرحبا يا جماعة,

كيف بقدر أقول بالفلسطيني إنّي بدي أرجع على محل معيّن حبيتو كتير عندما كنت هناك؟

بدي\حابة أرجع هناك,
بدي أرجع لهناك,
بدي أرجع على هناك؟

إشي تاني؟

شكراً


----------



## clevermizo

sidjanga said:


> مرحبا يا جماعة,
> 
> كيف بقدر أقول بالفلسطيني إنّي بدي أرجع على محل معيّن حبيتو كتير عندما كنت هناك؟
> 
> بدي\حابة أرجع هناك,
> بدي أرجع لهناك,
> بدي أرجع على هناك؟
> 
> إشي تاني؟
> 
> شكراً



أنا بقول "بدي أرجع لــهناك" ولكن مش متأكد إذا صحيح ولا لا. هلا بحثت التلاتة في غوغال وكلهم موجودين. يمكن إنه بيعتمد على المنطقة شو هو الحرف المفضــَّل.


----------



## لنـا

مرحبا..... انا شخصيا بستعمل ال 3 جمل اللي انت كتبتهن, وبتقدر تقول: نفسي ارُدْ ارجعْ هناكْ


----------

